# Do you like to travel?



## Tove (Jul 30, 2018)

If you could go on vacation right now, where would you go? Why?


----------



## Yamly (Jul 31, 2018)

I would go to Seychelles. I have been there once and I want to go there again. The vacation was perfect. Nature is absolutely amazing, I can't even describe it. Besides, Savoy hotel is the best hotel where I've ever stayed savoy.sc/rooms/


----------



## Yamly (Jul 31, 2018)

Everybody has to visit this place!


----------



## Lica (Apr 11, 2019)

I always wanted to visit Hawaii...


----------



## sassyinpink (Oct 3, 2019)

Me! I love camping! You can spot me like this blogger of camping in hammocks. HAHAHAHA
seriously, i just came back from a camping trip last month.
Oh man, it going to get cold soon and I have to wait for a long time for my next travel trip


----------

